# Lennox 10ACB60-5p not working



## tgy (Nov 5, 2011)

I have a Lennox 10ACB60-5P system and when I turn on the heat, I hear a cliking noise from the thermostat but no air is flowing through the ducts.  I am not familiar with this system.  What should I check for?  is it repairable or do I need to replace the system?

Thank you


----------



## kok328 (Nov 5, 2011)

*What should I check for?*
Start with shutting off the service switch to the furnace, turn it back on and then try setting to heat mode again.

*is it repairable or do I need to replace the system?*Can't answer this question until the cause of the problem is found.
Everything is repairable depending on how much money you want to spend and if the repair parts are available.


----------

